# Practicode help



## katineko (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello,

I recently started working through Practicode in hopes to keep my coding skills sharp for finding employment.

Anyways, I am having trouble understanding how to enter linkages and units on CPT codes.

For linkages with CPT and ICD 10 Dx codes, do you type a,b,c, etc. in one field? Or do you create other fields under your first CPT code for B,C,D and so on. I hope this makes sense.

For units, if I have a CPT code like, 19120 x2 for example, do I put number 2 in the units field or create another code entry under the first 19120 code?

Also, I can see rationales, but it doesn't tell me the whole correct answer after submission. I have tried getting help through e-mail to no avail. If anyone can help, I will appreciate it!


----------



## Victoria323 (Sep 24, 2019)

Had the same issues, just call them and they will walk you through it. Instructors can correct too if it’s a technical error. Watch out for when you know your answer is correct and they still mark it wrong- email instructor and they will again correct it


----------



## Gr84K8 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm currently working on my Practicode as well. To answer your question, in both the modifier and linkage fields, you do NOT add any spaces, commas, or dashes. You do, however, type ALL the related diagnosis in that one CPT linkage field (see below example). Same goes for the Modifier field. Now, if you had three modifiers (which I don't have in my example below) it would look like this as you type, "RT2251" but the computer/program will automatically enter the "-" dashes for you, so it will look like this, "RT-22-51" after you finish typing the 1 in the 51, without YOU having to enter those dashes.

Also, you do NOT enter a "2" in the Units field just to satisfy the multiple diagnosis. You would put a number >1 IF the procedure itself had more than one unit to it. For example, Critical Care codes. If you're coding for 110 minutes of critical care in an outpatient setting, then you'd do the following: 99291 would have (1 unit) in the Units field, you'd then press the "+" button on the screen to add another CPT line (aka line 2) and you'd enter the add-on code 99292 with 2 Units (not 1) because you needed to code the 99292 twice. Make sense?


----------



## melosine09 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello,

I have a question on Practicode as well. I have the 2018 books in order to take my CPC exam last year. I would like to purchase Practicode within the next two months this year. Can I use my 2018 books for Practicode or do I need to use 2019 codebooks?


----------

